# [kernel] Soporte rt3070 (abierto)

## JotaCE

Estimados :

Compre una tarjeta de red inalambrica Alfa AWUS036NH que junto con las ventanitas trabaja muy bien pero no logro trabajar con ella en mi gentoo.

La tarjeta tiene un chip RT3070 y en el CD de instalacion hay controladores pero no logro darle soporte. he visto en distintos foros y no encuentro drivers utiles para linux.

Alguien del foro ha visto este chip y lo ha logrado levantar este dispositivo u otro que tenga este chip ?

Saludos a todos!

----------

## cameta

http://ubunturt2870.pbworks.com/FrontPage

Igual esto te sirve

----------

